
Ask HN: Service to hire a temporary pair programmer - burtonator
I need the ability to hire people with specific expertise for an hour or two at a time.<p>Say I&#x27;m stuck on a problem with a specific tool or programming language. It would just be nice to pay $50-100 for 1-2 hours to hire someone who&#x27;s an expert in a specific tool to help out.<p>Right now I&#x27;m stuck on a React but and have spent 2-3 days working on it.  I think an expert could have resolved it in an hour or so.<p>Are there any services for this?<p>I&#x27;ve found code review services but this isn&#x27;t really what I&#x27;m looking for.
======
tedyoung
CodeMentor.io has these services and there's also
[https://mentorcruise.com](https://mentorcruise.com), which isn't quite on-
call, though. There are other code mentoring services around, too.

------
brudgers
Basically you're under-capitalized if the problem is important or the problem
isn't important. $50-100 for one to two hours probably won't get you an
expert. A consultant can't make a living on jobs like that. They need better
clients to stay in business.

------
thrwaway69
pluralsite and upwork comes to mind.

------
bubba1236
what are you stuck on?

